# Keep Border Closed, Some U.S. Politicians Say...From CBC



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Is there any truth to this regarding ND politicians? If so, I would hope you all would be vocal against this crap...It is too bad that such a close hunting tie would take a stance like this...

From: http://sask.cbc.ca/regionalnews/caches/border-politicians050113.html

REGINA - A number of American politicians are demanding their government halt the reopening of the border to Canadian cattle, but U.S. Agriculture Secretary Ann Veneman says it's still a go for March 7.

"At this point, everything put in place remains on track," Veneman said Wednesday.

Gov. John Hoeven, Sen. Byron Dorgan and Sen. Kent Conrad, all of North Dakota, and California Congressman Henry Waxman say the U.S. should re-evaluate the border opening.

On Tuesday, the Canadian Food Inspection Agency confirmed that a new case of BSE had been found, the first in an animal born after an August 1997 ban on the use of cattle remains in cattle feed.

The CFIA's chief veterinarian Brian Evans says they believe this latest animal, born in March 1998, was infected by eating feed produced before the ban.

It is the second Canadian case of mad cow confirmed in the last 10 days, both following the long-awaited U.S. announcement that it would resume imports of live cattle. The U.S. closed its border to Canadian beef and cattle on May 20, 2003, after the first Canadian-born case of BSE was discovered.

The U.S. Department of Agriculture is sending a team to investigate the new case, but has said there are no immediate plans to cancel the March 7 reopening.

On Dec. 29, when it announced it was going to accept live cattle under the age of 30 months, the USDA said it recognized Canada as a "minimal-risk region" for BSE, in part because of measures taken to prevent the spread of the disease.

During confirmation hearings for the new secretary of agriculture, Nebraska Gov. Mike Johanns, Conrad asked whether he would reconsider the border opening.

"I am far from convinced that Canada is effectively enforcing its own regulations," Conrad said on Jan. 6.

R-CALF, a lobby group made up of U.S. ranchers, has also been fighting to keep the border closed. It is suing the USDA in an attempt to prevent Canadian cattle from crossing the border


----------



## mallardwacker (Dec 6, 2004)

We may not be importing "live cattle" but I'm pretty sure we are importing package beef still and or have been the whole time. Or am I miss led?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Personally I say keep it closed. They don't have mad cow under control. If they did they wouldn't be finding new cases! We don't need it here.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Two of our largest importers of beef are still blocking-Japan and China.

Bringing in beef now would not do our ranchers any good, period!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Squeeker...yes it is true....ND Rep. Pomeroy has introduced a bill in Congress to keep the border closed.

He gave these reasons.....

1.US has lost 85 % of it's overseas market and it is difficult to convince Asian markets to open up to American beef if we allow Canadian beef to co-mingle with ours.

2.USDA has blacklisted 14 mills in Canada,8 of which are in Alberta, that process animal food.They still contain animal parts.In other words no border open until Canada enforces their own laws and can prove to us that they are doing it.Semi trucks from these mills loaded with feed have been turned back at the border.


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm not going to get going on this topic, I will just add this,



> Personally I say keep it closed. They don't have mad cow under control. If they did they wouldn't be finding new cases! We don't need it here.


Do you really think US cattlemen aren't finding cases of BSE in their cattle? Or for that matter in other parts of the world? More than likely some farmers are doing the old S.S.S. (shoot, shovel, shut-up)


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And here I always thought the 3 Ss stood for sh%%, shave, and shower. :rollin:

Chris, you do have point there.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Correct me if I am wrong, but was it not Canada AND the United States that didn't ban cows eating cows TOGETHER in 1997? To my knowledge, the feeding of cattle to cattle was in practice in both countries prior to 1997. So, why is it that Canada's beef is so much more dangerous than the US's?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Probably because ALL of the cattle found with BSE have come from Canada.Including the one found in Washington.None have come from the US.

And the cause is feeding Canadian feed to them,not feed from the US.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

None that have publicly surfaced that is...If you believe that it is the practice of feeding cattle to cattle is what causes BSE and if you believe that both countries ended this practiced together, you would be quite naive to think that it does not exist in the US as well.

I am starting to think that we should be implementing a fair trade program. For every head of cattle you allow in, we will allow one American hunter. I'm sure that would get people singing a different tune...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Squeeker, wouldn't you agree that the problem is not the import-export agreements, but in the feed regulations of both countries? If animal parts in a feed ration is the cause of BSE, why is that action not prohibited in both countries? Money? Both countries beef industries depend heavily on export so both need to clean up their act.

A marketing group here in the USA wanted to sell their own beef privately and offered to inspect each animal for BSE at their own expense and our government would not allow it! (Might impact the big packers that are vertically integrated).

That's not BSE--it's BS.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

squeeker

Advocating something like that will get nothing but more hard feelings between the two countries.

See below

_Statement By Dr. Ron DeHaven, Administrator, Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service

January 11, 2005

"Today, Canada announced that a six year, nine month old cow has tested positive for BSE. We remain confident that the animal and public health measures that Canada has in place to prevent BSE, combined with existing U.S. domestic safeguards, provide the utmost protections to U.S. consumers and livestock.

"However, since this animal was born shortly after the implementation of Canada's feed ban and to determine if there are any potential links among the positive animals, we will expedite sending a technical team to Canada to evaluate the circumstances surrounding these recent finds. We appreciate Canada's willingness to cooperate and assist us in these efforts. We will continue our ongoing work with Canadian officials in their epidemiological investigations to determine the facts of these cases.

"As always, protection of public and animal health is our top priority. The result of our investigation and analysis will be used to evaluate appropriate next steps in regard to the minimal risk rule published last week." _

Seems to me If the US is willing to send people up to help figure this thing out we should be able to cooperate with out all of the retoric. I am not saying the US has not had a case of BSE, there may have been. if it was it was not reported, Most cattle here are slaughtered prior to being 2 years old, that alone makes the disease nearly impossible to track in the US. Canada is under a microscope right now because of the cases that have been made public. Is this the fault of hunters? What is Canada doing for itself about this problem? does the United States owe you a living or a better price for your livestock?

The US is one of the most giving countries in the world, Hell we give more to some contries than we give to our own citizens in some instances. If this ban on imports is what it is going to take to keep our food suppy safe I am all for it until Canada can prove, while under the microscope, that they are doing everything within their power to eliminate the reasons for the ban.

Bob


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

No, it is not the fault of the hunters, nor did I ever say it was. However, I would have thought coming from a group which benefits sooooooo much from Canada's resources that there would be less of an inclination to leave your neibours to the north "high and dry".


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

It will a long time if at all if this ban will be lifted, Because of the profitering that has become of it. Not only from the cattle industry but other meats have siignifcantly raised their prices as well. So in the long run lobbiest will do their best to keep that product out of the U.S. There are also other Canadian policies that piss the Bush people off enough to negate any speedy recovery to the cattle growers of Canada.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

squeeker

Sorry if my post above made it sound like I was advocating that we leave you "High and Dry" It was not ment to imply that.

Bob


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Squecker Dick hit this on the head more than anyone else. We need to eliminate the use of animal parts like the brains and other tissues from beef and poultry and pork in adding protein to feeds. This will have a huge impact on the costs of meats and feeds but is worth the price. When the waste cannot be reprocessed into feed it has to be disposed in onter ways like land fills etc.

I for one do not fear the import of the beef, I fear more the porous security of Canada on allowing forgeiners to enter their country much more. I do find it funny that many beef producers in Canada have finally gotten around to talking with its wheat board about dumping of grain in the US. 
So Squecker while it may not seem fair to you many in this region see it as a way to get some of the other things addressed that are long over due.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Common sense aside, it's very possible that our neighbors (and good neighbors too) beef will enter anyway and soon. Natural gas and crude oil in Canada are the trump card. US energy companies will call the shots at the White House. Didn't mean to get political but the money involved is big. :wink:


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

<--- cant wait for Canadian Beef. 2$ for a pound of hamburger is rediculous! Its almost laughable to believe that the stockmans assc. or the like care about a safe food supply over the cash in thier pockets. Of course the cattle industry doesnt want competition, it leads to lower prices for the end consumer. I also plan on voting for whatever candidate the GOP puts up against pomeroy next time. He obviously isnt looking out for me or my pocket book.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Invade Canada!!! :sniper:


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

Maybe we should close the border for hunting too...U.S claim they dont have any case of BSE...You wont find something you dont look for...


----------

